# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  Μάρκα δέκτη NOVA PVR865

## george7009

Εαν ξέρει κάποιος να μας πει τι μάρκα είναι ο δέκτης της nova pvr865 . 
Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Pace (όπως και ο 831).

----------


## george7009

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση ....

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μέσω tapaμίλα

----------

